# General > General Chat >  define LOVE in ONE word

## Ranoo

What is LOVE?
define it in ONE word only :Biggrin:

----------


## Poetess

Hey Rano *waves* how`s it going??

can I post other reply with another word?  :Tongue:  



Care

----------


## Pensive

I don't feel ummm learned enough to define it. But I think that it can be like this:

Love among mother/father and son/daughter = natural

Love among siblings = natural

Love for friends = natural

Love for someone who doesn't love you back/you don't know if that person loves you or not = pain (poingnant for some)

Love among enemies = unbelieveable  :Tongue: 

Love for materialistic things = longing/need (greediness sometimes as well)

Love for talking = troublesome

----------


## Taliesin

yes



s10cr

----------


## Pendragon

*a·ga·pe*  /ɑˈgɑpeɪ, ˈɑgəˌpeɪ, ˈægə-/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[ah-gah-pey, ah-guh-pey, ag-uh-]  :Thumbs Up:   :Angel: 


I put the rest in to keep it from looking like agape, which means "with mouth wide open."

----------


## Merix

Love?? Umm I'd say..an invisible thread but that's two words,anyway. 
The word 'love' is in itself conscise and pithy enough, so there's no one word that would compare or aspire to be equal in that meaning.

----------


## Shadowsarin

Irrational

----------


## Nightshade

sap




and just for more charcters I cant help thinking about somthing Kilted said when he first saw the forum crush thread .... :FRlol:

----------


## Ranoo

> poetess
> can I post other reply with another word?


sure u can :Biggrin:

----------


## Arania

Perfection

Perfect love, as in God&#180;s love, is perfect. Love for others makes you believe they are perfect, or you are not as bothered by their flaws.

----------


## dramasnot6

Bittersweet  :Smile:

----------


## another sara

love???? err...i would say....a Necessity ...
but i dont know really!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## Yelena

it might sound lil corny - life...!?

----------


## mtpspur

empathy--you have to stay true to yourself and yet be there for the other without imposition

----------


## jon1jt

sensuality

----------


## Stanislaw

dictionary ... love is all things to all people. :Wink:

----------


## Laindessiel

Meaningful.

Love is always something.

----------


## jon1jt

Om or Ohm (the primal buddhist sound)

----------


## miss tenderness

Ranoo,how are ye :Smile: 


love=worriness!

----------


## aeroport

Ahhh! Too much thinking!! *brain shuts off*

If 'twere possible to do it in one word, would we have the word "love"?

----------


## ktd222

conceptual

----------


## OZEED

Compromise...... the notches on my belt bear testament.

----------


## Serenata

unobtainable

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

You're asking for a definition by synonym? I don't believe that synonyms actually exist. There is no one word that could possibly take the place of Love. Sorry, this is an anti-answer.

----------


## brainstrain

Amo

We are allowed to use another language, right? =P

Wait...that doesn't sound quite right...anyone who knows Latin is welcome to correct me...I was thinking it was a noun, but the ending "o" would work for a verb, so I guess I'm crazy >_<.

----------


## simon

ridiculous

----------


## miss tenderness

:Biggrin:  Simon!...

----------


## Madhuri

Love -- what-is-that? _(yeh kis bala ka naam hai)_  :Biggrin:

----------


## jon1jt

somebody told me recently that love is DESIRE. i have to agree. love without desire is just a nice idea.

----------


## dramasnot6

Distraction. All love is distraction. Even if it can be a good distraction of sorts... :Smile:

----------


## Stanislaw

me..."I'm just a hunk a' burnin' love"  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  or rather 'elvis' I guess... :Biggrin:

----------


## Poetess

> ridiculous


 :Biggrin:  I loved this!


Love is admiration.
To love is to please.
Sometimes, to love is to hate. (try to analyze it ur way  :Alien:  i`m a disaster)

----------


## Miss Darcy

> Sometimes, to love is to hate.


Very true.

Just think of Elizabeth and Darcy at the beginning!  :Biggrin: 

Love: oneness.

----------


## Laindessiel

> somebody told me recently that love is DESIRE. i have to agree. love without desire is just a nice idea.


It would have taken another person to make me realize that.




> Distraction. All love is distraction. Even if it can be a good distraction of sorts...


Depends with the situation.  :FRlol:  But I agree.

----------


## chasestalling

Transient...

----------


## Bii

Consuming.....

----------


## the Last 13

unity and understanding......love in any form requires at least one of these 

"To understand things and people, we must love them." 

-Walter Rauschenbusch.

----------


## Koa

Hassle.

but according to the forum rules it's too short to be posted like that  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Virgil

Wife......................

----------


## Logos

> but according to the forum rules


Actually its not a 'rule', its part of the forum software/code  :Smile:

----------


## LPRox015

"Love is the movement! Love is a revolution!"...

Lyrics from "Love Is The Movement" By: Switchfoot

Love And Help Each Other!  :Wink:

----------


## kilted exile

Hormones s10cr

----------


## Chava

absorbing 
.
.

----------


## Madhuri

All who can avoid being in love will remain happy forever....its a burden  :Rolleyes:  ~sigh~

----------


## GimmyDiamond

. . . fault . . .

(or that's how I would define it today . . . )

----------


## jon1jt

Intensity

................

----------


## subterranean

love = him

----------


## Adolescent09

mundane...

----------


## dumwitliteratur

There is no one word that can describe LOVE but the word LOVE itself!

----------


## dramasnot6

Real. When all else is changing and unstable, you will still KNOW you love.

----------


## GimmyDiamond

. . . brave . . .

. . . flying . . .

----------


## hyperborean

nonexistent...... well, that's what sartre had to say about it. Since "love" can't be measured, it doesn't exist. I would tend to disagree.

----------


## sea moraine

love = constraint.

i'm not sure why, but that's the first thing that pops into my mind. most people would think the opposite.. which would be that love is able to free you, but love itself is often a weakness that brings you down. when someone you love dies, leaves you, etc. the consequence is distressing. maybe it's not love itself, but the fact that you can love someone so much, that highlights its ability to spread over all boundaries... and yet still make your flaws as a human being evident. and then there was a quote i once heard, "the hardest thing you can do is to tell someone you love... that you like them" which pretty much sums up the fact that no matter how much you love a person, you can never truly demonstrate that love for them completely. 

=3 this is pretty controversial so please feel free to throw rocks at my insensibilities!

----------


## amanda_isabel

love = compromise

compromise--something unavoidable with all positive relationships.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Her.

_~starts singing "Sweet Caroline"~_

----------


## Majo

Forgiving.

Though I quite agree with this one  :Wink:  :




> Her.

----------


## Redzeppelin

Sacrifice.

----------


## Domer121

Eros...

----------


## Riesa

stick-to-it-iveness

----------


## dramasnot6

Massacism.... :Tongue:  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Why not "sadism"?  :Tongue:

----------


## Misscaroline

On the one hand, Robin, you're  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:  outstandingly sweet somedays............and then sometimes, you're just downright ooky.

Ethereal....(I feel that "him" might swell Robin's ego too much....)

And you make me giggle, Domer121. I wrote a poem about Eros the other day. Granted, it was considerably more....negative than that might have been.....:sheepish:

----------


## GimmyDiamond

indescribable  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Ooky? I'd say I'm even kinda spooky!

----------


## Lyn

devastating.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Sucks (for all of those heartbroken people) and rocks (for all those who are in love).

----------


## Granny5

one word? Dan

----------


## Lote-Tree

Serendipitous

----------


## amalia1985

Robert

----------


## littlewing53

perfect...

----------


## Shurtugal

tough...

----------


## Granny5

> tough...


oh, how accurate, Shurtugal

----------


## LadyWentworth

Frustrating

----------


## Bakiryu

Sadomasochistic  :Biggrin:

----------


## Oniw17

complicated

----------


## Larimar

Devotion  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

as of now... for me... it's pointless and one-sided but also comforting when things are going your way. _Only_ when things are going your way. But now, he isn't talking to me, and I believe he's trying to get away from me. I never planned to let him know, but now that he probably does, life is the worst for me and my poor heart and it's either he doesn't really care or he refuses my feelings. Basically, it's stinky.

----------


## Shurtugal

determined

----------


## Divine Comedy

My personal definitionof love is Pain. But you need pain sometimes when nothing is happening in your life just to give you a sign that you are alive and kicking

----------


## Redzeppelin

Sacrifice

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Today love for me is lighting up...slowly...

----------


## Walter

Caring.

----------


## AuntShecky

Selflessness

----------


## DeathAngel

DEAD

Release me and my bonds so that i may walk this earth, deceased and loveless,

----------


## Shurtugal

annoying

----------


## Bakiryu

half-Dead

----------


## NikolaiI

child

----------


## Ahmed_Kaid

love is feelings

----------


## RobinHood3000

Comfort.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

today it is weird.

----------


## blp

Psychosis.

----------


## pussnboots

committment

----------


## islandclimber

sensual

----------


## Bakiryu

bittersweet

----------


## Riesa

dragon

----------


## Idril

> dragon


What?! Not goats?  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :Wink:   :FRlol:

----------


## Dori

yummy  :Biggrin:

----------


## njepsen

trust

----------


## Riesa

> What?! Not goats?


Goats are lust, dearest, not LOVE.  :Smile:

----------


## Idril

Oooh! Well thank you for clearing that up for me. It all makes sense now.  :Tongue:   :FRlol:

----------


## Riesa

yes, well....dragons..they are tender underneath scales, and they breathe fire..does that help?  :Blush:

----------


## Idril

That still kind of sounds like lust to me.  :FRlol:

----------


## Riesa

:FRlol:  damn it, you have a point.  :FRlol:

----------


## white camellia

l o v e

----------


## AdoreroDio

knowing

----------


## livelaughlove

Unattainable  :Frown:  or so it seems.

----------


## AdoreroDio

nearby (if you just look closely)

----------


## Shurtugal

difficult

----------


## cranberry

trouble

----------


## sprinks

If its only one word then... 

positivity

(I'd also say happiness, warmth, contentment and the list goes on... But yes its one word, and one word only  :Tongue: )

----------


## sharlot

Sacrifice

----------


## suziemb

Pure love is God. Pure love on earth is unconditional and complete happiness if you are lucky enough to find it. Everyone spend there whole life seeking pure love on earth but I don't think many find it in thier lifetime.

----------


## HerGuardian

Trust

----------


## swondrrful

respect

----------


## Beautifull

ummmm....compassion.?

----------


## PoeticPassions

eternal

----------


## Zee.

how can you define love in one word when love IS the word?

der.

----------


## 1n50mn14

Spontaneous

----------


## Olga4real

> Sacrifice.


I would say SELF-SACRIFICE

----------


## Olga4real

According to Vladimir Vysotsky: ...the words "I love" mean simply that 
"I can breathe" and "I am still alive".

----------


## laidbackperson

Love can also be described as Belonging.

When two people love, then they have a sense of belonging. There is someone who cares, who is ready to sacrifice for you, who is spontaneous with you (It is of course followed by lot of initial pretending). 

You belong when the passions are running high or there is tranquility.

We belong to God, God belongs to us.

A mother feels that the child is hers. The child feels that mother if for her/him.

----------


## dodong

> Irrational


i agree...and crazy, too...

----------


## Joreads

Everything

----------


## islandclimber

hatred

----------


## MarkBastable

That wouldn't be a definition - that would be a synonym. And if you could find a synonym you'd be no wiser because it would have to have exactly the same meaning as the word you wanted a definition for, which you couldn't know to be true without having previously agreed a definition against which to assess synonyms. 

On the other hand, if there is a way in which the question makes sense, I'm prompted to write this....

_I think you need to provide a definition of 'definition'._


...which is quite a satisfyingly circular thing to be able to do.

----------


## higley

Selfless

----------


## Niamh

Wholeness

----------


## Olga4real

Love is life itself

----------


## Joreads

> Wholeness


I like this one.

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Wound.

----------


## toni

Family.

----------


## Koa

Lie  :Biggrin:

----------


## DanielBenoit

whole

----------


## rimbaud

art...

----------


## DanielBenoit

> art...


Even better.

If I could say more than one word I would naively say; meta-narrative of the human aesthetic.

----------


## The Comedian

Light

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Sick.

*shrugs* Sorry, love just always makes me feel kinda sick.

----------


## crystalmoonshin

acceptance

----------


## stephofthenight

litnet  :Smile:

----------


## stephofthenight

or coffee, a close debate

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Uggghhhhhhh!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Uggghhhhhhh!


 :FRlol:  Perfect!

----------


## Buh4Bee

love in one word:
beagle

----------


## Snowqueen

Trust

----------


## DanielBenoit

A combinaiton of this




> Wholeness


and this




> Sick.
> 
> *shrugs* Sorry, love just always makes me feel kinda sick.



Also, I would have to say in cold scientific terms, that love is no more than a "seven year itch" at best.

----------


## Lumiere

Surrender

----------


## Maximilianus

Woman.

----------


## Tournesol

> Trust


I was going to put TRUST, but then I realised that RESPECT trumps TRUST. 

To me, there can only be love, true love, if you respect a person, and you can only respect that person if you can trust them!

----------


## Shannanigan

communication

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Couch! :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

Commitment.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Beer.

(I can't believe no one has said that, what is wrong with people???)  :Smile:

----------


## Veho

Delusion.

----------


## Heathcliff

Under-estimated.

----------


## vegana

mess...
and a really big one!

----------


## humblelion

love is pure but dirty humble but arrogance,beautifull,but dull,sweet,but silly,
wath holding for ,but not longing for.....so then wath is love ?

----------


## humblelion

nemeses of a man is in his hands ,his reingn is his making ,and his death is from his hand
(humble-lion)

----------


## hoope

Pain or 

endless

----------


## Satan

Unrequited

----------


## Maryd.

A "gift"

----------


## Heathcliff

Contemplated.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Blessed! :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

Farthest

----------


## Heathcliff

Poison.

----------


## blazeofglory

paranoia

----------


## BienvenuJDC

God...

----------


## Maximilianus

Desperation

----------


## Culture Whore

Love in one word:
Difficult.

----------


## Maximilianus

Hunger

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Unrealistic.

----------


## Maximilianus

Absconded

----------


## Heathcliff

Percevering.

----------


## Katy North

_Thinking of my son..._ 

Innocence.

----------


## Paris

Addictive..

----------


## Heathcliff

Fighting.

----------


## blazeofglory

intriguing

----------


## Heathcliff

Neglect.

----------


## Lacra

Love in its absolute meaning = myth

----------


## Heathcliff

Legend.

----------


## Maximilianus

Otherworldly

----------


## Heathcliff

Paranormal.

----------


## Maximilianus

Unreal

----------


## Heathcliff

Rubbish.

----------


## Maximilianus

Defeat

----------


## Heathcliff

Belittlement.

----------


## Maximilianus

Underestimation

----------


## Heathcliff

Overrated.

----------


## Maximilianus

Unreachable

----------


## Heathcliff

Variable.

----------


## Scented Letters

Inexorable.

----------


## Maximilianus

Mischievous

----------


## Basil

porpoises

----------


## Maximilianus

Unwholesome.

----------


## 1n50mn14

Compromise.

Sacrifice

----------


## Lumiere

Khaaan!

----------


## Heathcliff

Slow.

----------


## Babyguile

overrated

----------


## Satan

Suffering

----------


## Heathcliff

Itchy.

----------


## Maximilianus

Relentless.

----------


## Heathcliff

Self-explanatory.

----------


## aliengirl

Irrepressible.

----------


## DanielBenoit

hmm. . .. ..

----------


## Heathcliff

Automatic.

----------


## Maximilianus

Irreparable.

----------


## Heathcliff

Reparable.

----------


## Isitandthink

Immersion.

----------


## Maximilianus

Absent

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

engulfing

----------


## Nax

Human

----------


## Maximilianus

Carefulness-demanding  :Frown:

----------


## Liz J.

Change.

----------


## Maximilianus

Recurring.

----------


## Heathcliff

Honest.

----------


## thuraiya

happiness

----------


## Nax

Comprimising

----------


## Heathcliff

Amicable.

----------


## magzarelli

empathy

----------


## Heathcliff

Effort.

----------


## janesmith

madness

----------


## Heathcliff

Music.

----------


## caddy_caddy

everything

----------


## Heathcliff

Epic.

----------


## chrissy613

everlasting

----------


## BienvenuJDC

unconditional

----------


## Heathcliff

Conditional.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Conditional.


Are you intentionally contradicting me?  :Skep:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Are you intentionally contradicting me?


Nep. (Mix between no and yep.)
Depends what type of love.

I think it varies from person to person...

Indifferent.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Indifferent.


You think love is indifference, Heath? Good luck to you, my friend  :Nod:

----------


## blazeofglory

Bubble

----------


## chrissy613

gracious

----------


## blazeofglory

Fleeting

----------


## dizzydoll

Pet. [as in pet each other]  :Biggrin5:

----------


## caddy_caddy

strength

----------


## Heathcliff

Nice.

(Had to chose a very blatant word with a lot of possibilites.)
(Yes, I did just look up the word blatant.)

----------


## Lote-Tree

Attachment

----------


## Heathcliff

Forbidden.  :Frown:

----------


## lostworld

Foolish

----------


## Indyben

Poetic

----------


## Heathcliff

Stubborn.

----------


## Heathcliff

Screamo.  :Nod:

----------


## Dodo25

Oxytocin.

----------


## Heathcliff

Communication.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Communication.


Emitter and receiver. Sender and sendee.

----------


## Delta40

vulnerable

----------


## Heathcliff

Steadiness.

----------


## white camellia

Give!

----------


## Heathcliff

Nice.

----------

